# POLL: How much $$$ will the high-mp eos cost?



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

Saving for the 3d (if that's the name)? Then predict here what the price of the high-mp body will be!


----------



## moreorless (Sep 26, 2012)

Going by the 3D name I'd guess somewhere between the 5Dmk3 and thw 1DX


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 26, 2012)

i think after a EOS-C we will see a EOS-S.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 26, 2012)

Canon's high MP / high DR body does not have to be insanely expensive. Just cripple the FPS, give it 16 point AF and native ISO up to 12800. It won't touch the 5D3 sales, nor the 1DX.

This camera is ment to compete with the D800 / D800E, and therefore the price tag should not exceed 4K.

But then again, it is Canon we are talking about here. The camera will probably be overpriced.


----------



## dave (Sep 26, 2012)

I tend to agree with the EOS-S name.

But rather than s for studio I am going for s for sardine tins - as in sardine tins are what you would need to build your house and shoes out of to afford the camera.

$9000 all the way.


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't see $9000+ option.


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 26, 2012)

I am curious about the wiseness of conducting such a poll, that any Canon employee can see for input from a biased group of consumers, albeit an important one for such camera....?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I am curious about the wiseness of conducting such a poll, that any Canon employee can see for input from a biased group of consumers, albeit an important one for such camera....?



well that would be evil.... if in _this_ case they care about our opinion.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 26, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> I don't see $9000+ option.



If Canon uses the 1Dx body, $9000+ is a real possibility. Look at what they did with the 1Dc. Of course, then potential buyers will be able to buy a D800 body plus Nikon 24-70 and 70-200 lenses instead and still have money left over.

My guess is that Canon isn't that stupid and will use a 5D3 body with two Digic 5+ processors, for a cost of $4500-5000. However, I think 3FPS would be quite adequate. I've never understood the obsession with high pixel count and high frame rate. When I do landscape photography, my frame rate is measured in tens of seconds or even minutes. And most studio strobes can't recycle faster than 2 or 3 FPS (although the real limit is how fast electricity can be sucked out of the wall).


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 26, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious about the wiseness of conducting such a poll, that any Canon employee can see for input from a biased group of consumers, albeit an important one for such camera....?
> ...



It's not a poll "at what price will you buy it?" but "what do you think the price will be?" and the latter assumes we know their practices and pricing policy but not always intend to buy.


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 26, 2012)

With Canon's recent pricing policy ($2300 for a 3 1/2 star lens) I am guessing it will be at least 50% higher than the competition. The D800 is about $3000 and the 5D3 is $3500 so this will be between $4500 and $5K.


----------



## Sameer Thawani (Sep 26, 2012)

For whatever reason, Canon costs a little more for the same specs when it comes to their bodies - this seems to be the case pretty much across the EOS line. 

When it comes to lenses though, it seems to be the opposite.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sameer Thawani said:


> When it comes to lenses though, it seems to be the opposite.



Depends if you're talking about lenses from the good ol' times or the newest releases (tele primes, new 24-70L, 100L)... recently Canon is more expensive all over - even with the new €500+ flash.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

I expect $8K. Canon has not been shy about their prices.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I expect $8K. Canon has not been shy about their prices.



People even voted 9k (and when putting up the poll I though that would be the one like $2500 that is not realistic) :-o


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 27, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I expect $8K. Canon has not been shy about their prices.
> ...



If the high MP camera cost over than 7K, Nikon will be very happy.


----------



## Fishnose (Sep 27, 2012)

All depends on whether they put it in a 5 body or a 1 body. 
If it's a 5 body, price about 4K. With a 1 body, price about 7K.


----------



## DB (Sep 30, 2012)

Fishnose said:


> All depends on whether they put it in a 5 body or a 1 body.
> If it's a 5 body, price about 4K. With a 1 body, price about 7K.



What about Option #3 a new shaped body? After all, Canon may now wish that the 1DC was not identical in appearance to the 1DX. The fact that CR guy tells us that it will not be part of the EOS range i.e. a new designation could possibly mean that it might be radically different (e.g. bigger LCD with touch screen + fewer physical buttons). Who knows. 'Price' then becomes a moot point.


----------



## elflord (Sep 30, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Saving for the 3d (if that's the name)? Then predict here what the price of the high-mp body will be!


voted for "sell your car". I figure it will be priced and marketed like a 1-series body and therefore priced similarly to the 1DX.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 30, 2012)

Geez all this $4500-$5000 is complete wishful thinking, just like when everyone thought the 5D3 would be $2500, it's what they _wanted_ it to be. The 1DS3 was was like $7k or so when it was released, I think this new high megapixel cam will be just as high. Canon charged it before and got away with it, they're not going to sell a 46mp cam for $4500 out of the kindness of their hearts. Just think about that figure, 46MP, no way that's going to be a reasonably priced camera.


----------



## PVS (Sep 30, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> If the high MP camera cost over than 7K, Nikon will be very happy.



If they ask more than 6k I WILL make pentax very happy.

645d dropped below 9k point as of recently.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 30, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Geez all this $4500-$5000 is complete wishful thinking, just like when everyone thought the 5D3 would be $2500, it's what they _wanted_ it to be. The 1DS3 was was like $7k or so when it was released, I think this new high megapixel cam will be just as high. Canon charged it before and got away with it, they're not going to sell a 46mp cam for $4500 out of the kindness of their hearts. Just think about that figure, 46MP, no way that's going to be a reasonably priced camera.



The only reason the 1Ds3 was, correction $7999 when released, was because back in 2006-2007, R&D for that type of camera, and the making of such a camera, cost a heck of a lot more than it does today. Even the 1Ds2 was $8k upon release. Times have changed, this technology isn't such a huge cost relatively speaking as it was back then.


----------



## RC (Sep 30, 2012)

I hope it's around $4500 and hopefully it will push down the price of the 5D3.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 30, 2012)

To be honiest its pretty much impossible to guess because we don't know what where guessing about, at least with the 5D3 we had some idea of its specs before release.

If this camera follows in the footsteps of the 1Ds, has a big gripped body, the same advanced metering and other pro features and still highish FPS then the price is obviously likely to be very high. If on the other hand it ends up being in a body very similar to the 5D3 but with lower FPS then a price somewhere between that camera and the 1Dx seems more likely.

Theres also the sensor itself, if its a typical bayer just pushed to a higher level then thats likely to result in a lower price than if its some kind of new tech.


----------



## nicku (Sep 30, 2012)

I believe will be in 5D body, price between $4199 - 4699


----------



## willis (Sep 30, 2012)

$4500 to 6000, between those I would say 8)


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 30, 2012)

I voted 4500$, but now I'm changing my mind. 

I don't think Canon will put this camera DIRECTLY against the D800 at the same price point. I think they will do a "pimp-my-cam" version of the D800 in a 1D body and sell it for +7000$.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it will depend on how much innovation they put in the camera and how many fps it can do. They have a lot more competition than before so I am hoping they will really push the envelope. I am guessing between US$ 7,000 and 8,000.


----------



## Ricku (Sep 30, 2012)

About the body size, I'm hoping it will be a rebel sized body, with 5D build quality.

Say hello to the ultimate travel and landscape camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ricku said:


> About the body size, I'm hoping it will be a rebel sized body, with 5D build quality.



Hope dies last - that's why I did this poll, it's interesting to see user's expectations vs. the real Canon releases & prices. I really like my 60d & my lenses, but Canon is really on the wrong track for enthusiasts at the moment, and not every wish is an unreasonable "I want a 5d3 for $1000" dream.



Ricku said:


> Say hello to the ultimate travel and landscape camera.



Hello 6d :->


----------



## Ricku (Sep 30, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > About the body size, I'm hoping it will be a rebel sized body, with 5D build quality.
> ...


You mean the one with 10 - 11 stops of DR, and only one cross-type AF point? I think not. :->


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ricku said:


> You mean the one with 10 - 11 stops of DR, and only one cross-type AF point? I think not. :->



No, I was thinking of the one with *no* cross-type af point (it's non-cross @f2.8 and then falls down the f5.6 cross if it cannot af) :-(


----------



## well_dunno (Sep 30, 2012)

my 2 cents; I think the D800 is the cause for Canon to come out (i know i know, not yet it's a CR1) with a high-mp cam. Due to this, I would expect this cam to compete with the D800 - which a 1D body flying high price-wise would not do.

I am afraid, it might, on the other hand, be a tech demonstration - 1D style with a sensor performing (hopefully) better than the D800. How many of us would wait for a version of that camera to come out with a price within reach of us mortals, how many would get it and how many would jump ship?

Personally, I am not considering changing brand either case but Canon's pricing is getting me reconsider lens purchases so as not to be more invested in Canon gear - have been drooling over TSE lenses, MPE 65 as well as the new 24-70...

Cheers!


----------



## kasperj (Sep 30, 2012)

I suspect Canon will target this camera for the truly professional market and price it accordingly. It will be aimed at studio and commercial photographers who traditionally have been using MF, and for this reason the asking price will probably be north of 9000$

The D800 is an enthusiast camera which doesn't really compete with the big boys that dominate this prosegment like Hassy and PhaseOne, and is priced accordingly. 

My 2 cents


----------



## Danielle (Sep 30, 2012)

I also expect around $8k and maybe more, if its really better than nikon's D800 we can be sure canon will price it really damn high. The only danger there is that its bumping towards medium format money which Im willing to bet will still get higher IQ in the entry levels.


----------



## RC (Sep 30, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> my 2 cents; I think the D800 is the cause for Canon to come out (i know i know, not yet it's a CR1) with a high-mp cam. Due to this, I would expect this cam to compete with the D800 - which a 1D body flying high price-wise would not do.
> ...


I think there is a lot of truth to your comments. I certainly believe that to be the case for the 6D. If it weren't for the D600 the 6D would not even exist (IMO) and it very well could be the same for this new high MP body. Is Canon stuck in a defense mode? It certain appears they are trying to salvage market share by responding to Nikon. Competition is good, I want both Canon and Nikon to be successful, theoretically the consumer wins.




well_dunno said:


> Personally, I am not considering changing brand either case but Canon's pricing is getting me reconsider lens purchases so as not to be more invested in Canon gear - have been drooling over TSE lenses, MPE 65 as well as the new 24-70...
> 
> Cheers!


Ya, the disappointment of the 6D has certainly stifled my gear purchase enthusiasm.


----------



## Fatalv (Sep 30, 2012)

IMHO If the new megapixel monster is a 1 series style with 1 series pricing then Canon will have completely failed. 

Why would I purchase said body for $8k when I could add a D800 + pro glass to my gear? I would rather be vested in both Canon + Nikon glass. This would at least allow me to care less about bodies in the future and support whatever company had the best price per feature camera body.

Point is if price is the same and performance is similar I'll take both Canon and Nikon instead of being forced into one.


----------



## iaind (Oct 1, 2012)

Could be anywhere between 4000 (5d equiv) and 8000 (1dx uprated).Only time will tell. 

The $1million question is predicting the release date, assuming it is announced in November.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 1, 2012)

iaind said:


> The $1million question is predicting the release date, assuming it is announced in November.



I'd very surprised if the price wasn't a lot above the 5d3, and in this case few people will care about the release date because they cannot afford it (I for one). The high mp will be for either for very rich amateurs or the intended market: pros that could replace their medium frame bodies using the latest and upcoming very sharp Canon lenses.

From what I've read it might be "pre-announced" in November maybe, but then the delivery will be much later - like November 2013


----------



## AmbientLight (Oct 4, 2012)

I completely agree with you on this one.

For Canon it now makes sense to trump the D800 with a bigger MP animal. Not competing with the D800, but competing with MFDB appears to me might be a core point to Canon's strategy in this case, so that they can dismiss the D800 as insignificant.

This might not be pleasing to a lot of consumers, but I expect this will be appealing to Canon as a vendor, enabling them to claim that the D800 failed to be a true alternative to MFDB, while Canon's offering at least put up a challenge, whatever that may mean in practical considerations and market performance. If they are succesful in this area they may even release a lower-specced variant in D800s niche market, similar to how they now release the 6D against the D600.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 4, 2012)

It could get even better, as maybe the 5D3 price will come down too, then Canon has the big MP offering that Nikon won't quite have, despite it being an alternative way and not as pleasing to consumers, but rather pleasing to professionals.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 4, 2012)

dilbert said:


> afterall it will be the DSLR with the most megapixels



At least until Sony scales up their 24MP APS-C sensor to 54MP FF, and Nikon puts it into a D800-class body and sells it for $4000.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > afterall it will be the DSLR with the most megapixels
> ...



Of course. Nobody is going to stop doing improvements to cameras after this is released.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 4, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> my 2 cents; I think the D800 is the cause for Canon to come out (i know i know, not yet it's a CR1) with a high-mp cam. Due to this, I would expect this cam to compete with the D800 - which a 1D body flying high price-wise would not do.
> 
> I am afraid, it might, on the other hand, be a tech demonstration - 1D style with a sensor performing (hopefully) better than the D800. How many of us would wait for a version of that camera to come out with a price within reach of us mortals, how many would get it and how many would jump ship?
> 
> ...



I tend to agree with the D800 jump starting Canon into the megapixel race. Nikon needed to take control (which was easier with a Sony sensor) and come out with the D800. Canon was happy with 22MP and had the AF and ISO to go with it. So then what will happen, after Canon releases their high MP cam, will Nikon come back with better AF, ISO and FPS?


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 5, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Canon's high MP / high DR body does not have to be insanely expensive. Just cripple the FPS, give it 16 point AF and native ISO up to 12800. It won't touch the 5D3 sales, nor the 1DX.
> 
> This camera is ment to compete with the D800 / D800E, and therefore the price tag should not exceed 4K.
> 
> But then again, it is Canon we are talking about here. The camera will probably be overpriced.




Don't talk about or mention the word "Cripple", I think Canon has been a doing too much of that lately. We don't want to give them any more bad ideas or make them think we're OK with it. They just need to try and give us the best camera they can. I'm sure the overpriced 5D Mark III is going to more than pay for the R&D they put into that AF. Now they just need to put it in every body they can (within reason).


----------

